# Garmin Edge 800 vs. Iphone 5 for trail navigation



## Danish Dynamite (Sep 15, 2005)

I am going to the states for two months and will hopefully do a lot of riding in Santa Cruz, Moab, Fruita, Salida and Boulder. I will probably hit some trails where it would be nice to have some kind of navigation support either from a Garmin Edge 800 which I can buy cheap from a friend or my iphone 5 and of course old shool maps 

How well does the Garmin Edge 800 work when it comes to using it as GPS unit to navigate your way around on the trails? I dont care about all the other stuff in the Garmin - only the GPS functionality to make sure i dont get lost. I did the whole Enchilada two years ago only with a map and along the trip when crossin sections I always felt a bit uncertain.

For this kind of GPS support would you recommend the Garmind Edge 800 or are there better aps and a GPS in the iPhone? Or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

if all you're interested in is navigation, the Edge 800 will do the job, but it depends on the price you pay. All those fitness features and the rechargeable battery add a lot of cost. Compare it to something like an eTrex 20 or 30. The Edge 800 goes for about $450 retail and the eTrex 30 for about $300 retail. The eTrex 20 is even cheaper at $200 retail. They can load the same maps. They can still follow an existing track, though the way that works between the handhelds and the Edges is a little different it still will guide you.

The phone can also show you a map, but how it does that depends on the app you use and nobody can really agree on what the best app is. Most of the people tossing recommendations don't really know much about them anyway and can't really compare features. I don't use a phone but I know a few things differ profoundly. The phone will not navigate you on an existing track like a dedicated GPS. You also have to be careful with the phone regarding cell signal. With the places you're going, you will want an app that can download (not cache) maps for use outside of cell reception.

IMO, a phone is fine for occasional use and more "frontcountry" areas with reliable cell reception. A dedicated GPS is better for heavy use, rough use, long term use, and more remote locations.


----------



## Danish Dynamite (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks - I can buy the Edge 800 for the same price the eTrex 20 since a friend of me is willing to sell it to me for 260$. I have seen that a lot of people are recommendig the app Motionx GPS. Do you know if the GPS functionality in the Garmin is better than using this app?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Danish Dynamite said:


> Thanks - I can buy the Edge 800 for the same price the eTrex 20 since a friend of me is willing to sell it to me for 260$. I have seen that a lot of people are recommendig the app Motionx GPS. Do you know if the GPS functionality in the Garmin is better than using this app?


I do not know many specifics about the different apps because I don't use them. There are a number of app threads here already that you can browse but you will have to sift through them to find the tidbits you are looking for.

Many who use the apps go to a dedicated GPS after awhile because accuracy is typically not as good on a phone app. There are other issues and quirks but they depend on the app and most beginners and casual users take awhile to become annoyed with them.


----------



## Danish Dynamite (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks - accuracy is important for me so the best solution is probably to buy the Garmin Edge 800. Thanks for your advice


----------

